

Pointer Lock API implemented in Firefox, game developers rejoice - Hrundi
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=633602

======
Hrundi
This will appear in Firefox 14, in around 3 months. Google Chrome implemented
this not too long ago.

Given the work being done on seamless browser updates, I'm happy to think of
the amount of browser installs that will support this in a year or so.

Many games are simply impossible to implement in a straightforward way without
being able to lock the mouse. First person shooters are particularly affected.

